# Forfaits internet 3G+ Coriolis



## lakh (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Etant toujours dans la recherche d'un forfait 3G sans engagement pour mon iPad, je cherche souvent du côté des MVNO (opérateurs virtuels, qui achètent des minutes de communication et autres services aux opérateurs majors pour les revendre).

Après avoir souvent vu des limites dans les forfaits internet des autres MVNO (Zéro Forfait fait payer les connexions 3G au delà de 200 mo), je trouve que les offres de Coriolis sont très intéressantes, du moins pour les forfaits sans engagement.

Voici le lien des forfaits offrant un accès internet, je suis surtout intéressé par le forfait à 500mo pour 15 euros.

http://www.coriolis.com/index.php/particuliers/offres/forfaits-internet/acces-internet-3g

Que pensez vous de ces offres ? Et de leurs conditions ?

Merci.


----------



## drs (3 Juillet 2011)

A première vue, ce forfait a 15eur me parait pas mal. Pas de conditions foireuses, et un service client dispo sur un numéro non surtaxé.
Attention, la clé 3G n'est pas fournie.


----------

